# lights



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Later today I am going and picking up my new lighting. 8 x 65 watt PCs. I am interested in how I see some tanks set up to mimic the movement of the sun and I also thought that It would help keep some of the heat from the tank down. But then how should I rig this up with this many lights?

I was thinking having the blues come on at 6:30am, then the whites at 7:00
am, then the whites off at 7:00pm and the blues off at 7:30 pm. But then that wouldn't keep the heat down too much. Would the loss of the constant light be bad for any corals? Would it slow down growth?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

are you running fans with these lights? if so, heat really shouldnt be an issue, as for the on off, most people go with an hour space between actinic and daylights, but its just your personal preference.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

yes there are fans, but they are not running over the top of the water b/c they cant, they are just blowing cold air into the canopy and hot air out.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

they dont really need to be blowing across the water, just in and out should keep the bulbs pretty cool, i still doubt you will have a heat problem, especially with pc's, worst case senario, you might start evaporating faster.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

okie dokie 

I read on another forum that 12 hours of the day lights may be too much, what do u think?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

12 hours IS too much. Algae would love it though! Your tank would turn green in no time.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i run my MH's for 10.5 hours with no troubles.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

then what would you suggest?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

8 hours daylight, 10 hours actinics.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

ok, cool thanks!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Do you have lunar lights on them ?


----------

